# what Allies do you have your eyes on?



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

So its confirmed, Allies are in the book, so with that consideration what are your new revised planned purchases for the near (or far future) and why?

Also are you doing it for fluff or for advantage ? 

For me i see Dark eldar joining my craftworld and Corsairs, i love the models but decided i have too much stuff to paint, but now i can go with brothers in arms fluffy reason for buying more plastic.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> So its confirmed, Allies are in the book, so with that consideration what are your new revised planned purchases for the near (or far future) and why?
> 
> Also are you doing it for fluff or for advantage ?
> 
> For me i see Dark eldar joining my craftworld and Corsairs, i love the models but decided i have too much stuff to paint, but now i can go with brothers in arms fluffy reason for buying more plastic.


Except that DE and Eldar hate each other in fluff? The whole allies system is quite lame, except in a few cases (Such as Chaos marines being able to create a true lost and the damned codex)

All I see is broken combo's in the future.

That being said, some cool combo's are creating a tau auxiliary army, or adding in an inquisitor to create a death watch army. There are a fair number of fluff armies to be made, which I think is the intent, but I am afraid most people are just going to do it to power play, which is sad. The only "Alliance" I plan on doing is maybe to add in a hydra to my Death Korps army, since they have no AA in the Forge World pdf (Which technically has no allies, but it's fluffy so none of my group will have an issue)


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I am strongly considering using my Pink Horrors as allied Horrors instead of Summoned Lesser Daemons in my Thousand Sons army, and will probably be motivated to paint the other Daemons I have sitting in a box.

I am doing this for fluff. However it will also have the advantage of ensuring I do not lack for shooty models that are not great in melee. :victory:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Taggerung said:


> Except that DE and Eldar hate each other in fluff? The whole allies system is quite lame, except in a few cases (Such as Chaos marines being able to create a true lost and the damned codex)
> 
> All I see is broken combo's in the future.
> 
> That being said, some cool combo's are creating a tau auxiliary army, or adding in an inquisitor to create a death watch army. There are a fair number of fluff armies to be made, which I think is the intent, but I am afraid most people are just going to do it to power play, which is sad. The only "Alliance" I plan on doing is maybe to add in a hydra to my Death Korps army, since they have no AA in the Forge World pdf (Which technically has no allies, but it's fluffy so none of my group will have an issue)


they may hate each other but the old the enemy of my enemy is my friend is my feeling on it, not to mention eldar fluff clearly states if it serves there own purpose eldar will work with/against anyone and in the DE codex one of the DE houses helped a craftworld out (forget which) and also hints that they do still have open channels of communication, its not as black and white as it once was in any codex.
but that said i was more interested in what people are adding rather than fluff, its fluff after all, it can change to fit my purpose as its meaningless.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

At the moment it a mix of chaos and orks, as i have both those armies already, so will do a few lists, one with CSM as the parent list, and another with Orks as the parent list.
Also plan to pick HQ choice for my remaining guard modles (2 vet squads), and maybe a couple of valks (in a squadron for a single FA choice) to play cannon fodder for my GK army, and im doing as i have the modles already (apart from the guard HQ and 2 valks)


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

im going to be adding some DA to my guard army, as ive always loved deathwing


----------



## Anchoritess (Jun 24, 2012)

I am mostly interested in grabbing some GK, not because of their cheese and popularity, but just to play units I used to have before they stole them. Return of the Inquisition! Maaaybe IG for the same reason. Another option is Blood Angels, again as they fit the general 'Burn!' feeling with some units that run similar in style and fanaticism.

Because of the current lack of faith points in larger games, it will be almost necessary to grab non-sisters units. It also gives me possible access to flyers, tanks, and other things we don't have at all. I look forward to reading the full rules in the book.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I have looked at a lot of the options for the SW, I am holding off just going with one for now until I get a feel of the game. What I had been playing centered around a TWC rock and that has been borked in this new system. Not a bad thing, just leaves me going hmmmm I have no idea what to run.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

I will be adding Eldar to my Dark Eldar army for both tactical and fluff reasons. It's going to follow the dark eldar story where they save the Eldar just cause they enjoy watching the eldar bring back their dead. So it will have farseers, warlock council, wraithguard, wraithlord and some pathfinders.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

well my csm and deamons work now, my eldar and wolves could join... but I'd like some dark eldar to go with my craftworld eldar


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm gonna add IG to my SM and/or Tau, depending on access to funds...


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Yah funds are the big limiter for me, looking at the IG it was oh this would be fun to play with SW but then I thought of the costs. That and I had been playing at 1750 and I think to make a effective list I will need to increase the points some.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

Taggerung said:


> Except that DE and Eldar hate each other in fluff? The whole allies system is quite lame, except in a few cases (Such as Chaos marines being able to create a true lost and the damned codex)
> 
> All I see is broken combo's in the future.
> 
> That being said, some cool combo's are creating a tau auxiliary army, or adding in an inquisitor to create a death watch army. There are a fair number of fluff armies to be made, which I think is the intent, but I am afraid most people are just going to do it to power play, which is sad. The only "Alliance" I plan on doing is maybe to add in a hydra to my Death Korps army, since they have no AA in the Forge World pdf (Which technically has no allies, but it's fluffy so none of my group will have an issue)


CE and C:E do hate eachother, but there are plenty of oppertunities where they would work together, for example, I could easily see them teaming up as the best of friends even if they were facing slaneshi marines. 

Also, BnK, the Craftworld name your looking for is Inyanden, the yellow and blue eldar.


----------



## Cruxyh (Apr 22, 2012)

I'll probably throw some (read: all) of my Imperial Guard into my GK army, should be rather easy to change the current look of them into something that the Inquisition might deploy alongside the Grey Knights... (not to mention it gives me yet another excuse to throw Gideon Lorr in there as well)

Still have to find the money somewhere to get myself a Valkyrie though. :laugh:


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Well I only play CSM's on a regular basis so I guess I am looking forward to IG and Daemon allies (Still have to deep strike like idiots though so meh)


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

IG - could be interesting coming up with some suitable conversions to represent Prospero Spireguard to go with my Thousand Sons.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Either some Daemons, Guard, Dark Eldar or Tau to my Chaos Marines, any of them would be awesome. Daemons because Chaos compensate their weaknesses rather well, especially if foot is more viable in the new edition, and the others because long range fire that isn't Obliterators = good. A small Wych Cult would be epic too.

Midnight


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

You know what, I'm gonna go with foot Guard. Because my Dark Angels need some meat shields to hide behind


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm torn between useing some Blood Angles or Thousand Sons with my Necrons....

Always wanted to do Thousand Sons but I dislike most other Chaos sculpts. So this is a good way to finelly get those Thousand Sons.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Well i'm going to be a cunt and bring 3 Sang priests, a BA librarian with Shield and unleash rage and probably a jump marine squad, all backing up my SW. FNP long fangs and preferred enemy GH for the win.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Nothing, I'm not using allies.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

The_Werewolf_Arngeirr said:


> CE and C:E do hate eachother, but there are plenty of oppertunities where they would work together, for example, I could easily see them teaming up as the best of friends even if they were facing slaneshi marines.
> 
> Also, BnK, the Craftworld name your looking for is Inyanden, the yellow and blue eldar.


That's all well and good, and if you were playing against an Emperors children army go for it...but what if you were fighting Tau? Or Orks? Can't really use the "Well they both hate Slaanesh" argument in those cases. Don't get me wrong I totally get where you are coming from, and DE + CE, I have no real concerns with allying since it's not for power gaming, it's all the people who _Will_ use it for power gaming.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

If I do it at all, its going to be fluffy, as most of my decisions with my army are. I will probably just use Necron models converted various degrees to symbolize my allies and will use them accordingly as new kinds of Necrons, if I do it at all.


----------



## Marius_Ruberu (Feb 15, 2012)

Im going to go back to my old army once again. Black Templars and Grey Knights. Not because some people think its op, I just loved the way it looked. The army did do really good and now I can add a Thunder Dumpster to it. I may buy a new flyer for my Black Templar now. Otherwise I am going to ally my IG and Space Wolves together because I want my Exterminators back. Both are mainly fluff, the Space Wolves particularly, my Wolves are led by Logan and are before he became Great Wolf. So in that case I would have had Lemons still. Space Wolves without Russes, shit the tank was named after the great Primarch Russ himself, I have to have at least one:biggrin:.


----------



## pantat (May 15, 2011)

BA and necrons cus those are the two armies i have. Might hinder me with the desperate allies but its what i have. Then BA and eldar too as i started eldar ages ago but never carried on further than a box of dire avengers.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm thinking of adding some Tau to my GK, probaably do them as "looted" crisis suits being used by a radical OX Inquisitor.

In the same vein I can now make my Deathwatch Company, complete with Inquisitor and warband. I'll paint some GK Terminators as Deathwatch as the troops choice.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

I shall be buying more Eldar.
To fight alongside the Eldar that I already own.


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

Might get a Farseer with warlock council, some guardians and a Fire Prism for my Darl Eldar, as a mixed force joint- protecting an exodite world.

For my CSM, still deciding between daemons and IG. Will likely wait for the codex to make up my mind.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

I play space marines and have some Tau standing. I might incorperate those in a list.

Other than that I think other chapters mostly, DA, BA, BT, SW, GK...


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Cheesing this one I'm afraid.

Both types of my eldar are going to be supported by a nice big squad of Plague Marines w/2 meltas and a Champ w/Power fist... transported by the obligatory Rhino. Oh, and if I have to take a HQ choice then that Winged, Warptime Deamon Prince of Nurgle can come to.

Oh, the fluff behind it?

Well, they met at a gig and just got along.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm thinking of taking a BA death company jump squad with chaplain for my wolves. They'd kinda fit into the SW theme. I might even paint them up as SWs and come up with some fluff about a squad of wulfen being led by a wolf priest.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Well, I'd probably use the allies rules to include my Ordo Hereticus Inquisitor and retinue (henchmen squad) with my SoB army ... like I could in the old Witch Hunters codex. 
But ... that'd either mean I'd have to include a single squad of Grey Knights as well, or pick Coteaz ... _*grumbles*_

Other than that ... I always loved the idea to have a Commisar and some guardsman going side by side with the Sisters. So, nothing to cheesy here.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

I have 4 armies I am putting together and painting this won't change that in the least


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Fluff for me 

My Chapter maintains units of regular human troops, and now I can shoehorn some units of Guard into my army :biggrin:


----------



## Crow Splat (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't know how much I'll use allies, but I am about to build Carcharodons and I'm going to have to ally them with my Tau at least once. 2 assault term squads with furious charge in land raiders ought to make opponents a little more hesitant to get close. Not that it would be very competitive but it would be fun just to see my opponents face when I deploy.


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm going to be adding Grey knights to the orks i have, and maybe to the tau too. Will people think it's cheese? probably. Is it fluffy? hell no, except maybe i could claim since no tau has ever fallen to chaos....... But grey knight terminators look fricking amazing, and since 5 termies with a psycannon costs more than 30 boyz with a nob, PK and BP i don't see it as cheese.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I play BA and will either grab some GK (termi troops with FnP FTW ) or maybe just use it for some more elites... maybe some thunder termis from the SM side. Or I might steal some SM powers... or more likely take the farseers and their awesomeness. Although, I am considering stealing a Dreadknight/Avatar/insert aplicable monsterous creature here as I have never used a monstrous creature. It is actually the only unit type I have never used in a battle... 

I would do BA/Necrons, but unfortunately the crons wouldnt get FnP because they are allist of convenience or some crap... oh god saves then FnP then ressurection would be so satisfying!


----------



## Pandora (Jun 19, 2012)

My army and I don't play well with others. But if the rules allow for it, I may consider adding an Eldar detachment, led by a Farseer with Runes of Warding. The Dark Eldar with Psychic defense would be nasty. There's little else I would think would compliment my army.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

ehh...if i use allies at all; CSM with Guard, Demons, & orks

SM & IG

IG & Orks (they will be blood axes these times)

umm...nids &...whatever their future food is.



Orochi said:


> Well, they met at a gig and just got along.


generally my thoughts as well "hey i have this...and this" *makes Pure Fucking Magic happen*


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

Imperial guard
Cos I like tanks:biggrin:


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Chaos space marines with a few units of renegade Blood Angels, a few units of guard, some beast men and some Warriors of Chaos including a Lord on Manticore which I'm painting at the moment and maybe some Orks. All to look stunning together as part of my Daemon World army.

I don't play so I'll put together whatever the hell I want


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

orks and csm

csm will have all the fire power and orks will just have all meelee units


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

some inventive and interesting combo's though i think the prize goes to kiro for 

"cos i like tanks"

no need to explain more than that lol 

but joking aside he basically says what i feel which is "because i want to" ok that attitude may not sit well with tournament folks and those looking for fair and balanced.

even though norm was joking about his allies it would be cool if he could chuck in a chaos Manticore to a chaos marine army as some kinda riding beast and not have to seek permission from his opponent to do so, Maybe we will one day.


----------



## XT-1984 (Aug 23, 2011)

I won't be using any allys for my Daemons. I'm a purist when it comes to army lists. And besides, even if I did take some allies they would just get destroyed in games where I have the 2nd turn and my opponent has nothing else to shoot at.

Perhaps if the new CSM codex has a Drop Pod I might occasionally take that and some other units that can Deepstrike. Don't think it would add much to my army though, and don't know what I would drop to make up the points.


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

I will just add Imperial Guard to my Space Marines. Nothing fancy but it has to fit with fluff for me.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I play Salamanders and Orks. They are not allying with each other.

I'm looking at IG for either army. Salamanders and IG will work out well, considering the Sallies humanitarian rep. Ork and IG will still be fluffy. I'm painting up different Ork clans for a Freebooterz list, so IG will fit in with the human mercenaries that Freebooterz sometimes employ.

Other armies that I'm looking at for Orks are CSM. And it's still fluffy. Freebooterz attract odd units. One will be the Stormboyz of Khorne and I should be able to use either codex. And the other is the Chaos Renegade Ork Warband. These are Orks that have fallen to Chaos, so I have to use the CSM codex for them. They're usually lead by an Ork aspiring champion so there is the HQ and Troop right there.

And I'm doing it strictly for the fluff.


----------



## misfratz (Feb 9, 2012)

The main army I'm working on at the moment is my Orks, and I can't see how any allies would work for how I see that army developing. If it were not for the requirement to include an HQ and a Troops choice, then it would be simple to add a looted Leman Russ.

However, I have lots of ideas for other allied combinations that I would like to do.

Tau with an element of renegade IG is an obvious one that I have my eyes on, and is likely to be the first that I end up going with.

I also really like the idea someone else had of adding drop pod marines to an IG army, to represent the Adeptus Astartes coming in to save the IG's bacon.

Combining either Chaos Space Marines or Daemons with IG to make a traitor guard force is also very interesting. I can't decide whether I'd use IG as the main army, or the allies. You can add a very large number of IG in an allied detachment of two troops choices, an HQ, and one each of the other FOC slots, so that might be the best way to go (From memory I think it is nearly 100 infantry per troops choice, more if including conscripts).

I've been wanting to dabble in Craftworld and Dark Eldar, so putting together an allied force of both might be the best way to start that.

I also really like the idea that if I decide I want to add just a unit or two to my collection I can likely field it with another army. So, I already have a half-painted Bjorn the Fell-handed somewhere, and I'd only need to add a squad of Space Wolf troops to that to be able to field them as allies to another army.

As you can see, the number of ideas I have clearly exceeds my time and ability to follow-through on, but I see very interesting times ahead.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Tau with Space Wolves,
Space Wolves with IG,
Orks with Tau,
CSM with Daemons,
Daemons with CSM

Tau with SW especially though. I'd love to add some Thunderwolves to my Tau, and some Grey Hunters to actually go out and get objectives


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

No reason you couldn't add in a manticore and use the rules for the flying chariots from Daemons. All the chariots do is alter stats, after all. Little bit of imagination goes a long way :wink:


----------



## Erik_Morkai (May 2, 2011)

At first glance I do not want to get into the whole Ally thing. If the metagame forces my hand however I have considered:

SW/GK
SW/BA
Eldar/Dark Eldar
Eldar/Tau


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

The more I think about the whole thing the more I realize just how broken it is.

Necron and CSM are looking rather nasty.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

As Necrons, I have my eyes on a few options.

Orkz: Just get a cheap Boss/Big Mek and a bunch of Boys for CC while my Cronz advance forward, delivering gauss and tesla fire. If I have the points, I'll look into Storm Boyz and Lootaz.

Tau: I have played with Tau as an ally many times to say that they complement my army very well. Plus the have the best Anti-Tank unit in the game: Broadsides. 

Chaos Marines: A unit or two of Nurgle Marines would be nice for objectives....Plus gives me more melta access.

Unlikely Armies:

Grey Knights: Too expensive for my tastes. Though if I do use them, they'd be great in assaults and pretty darn durable.

Space Marines (any): The fact that we are desperate allies with all chapters make them hard to use properly. That said, Blood Angels would be good for assaults and I could always use Long Fangs for more AT.


----------



## sleepcascade (Feb 4, 2011)

Taggerung said:


> Except that DE and Eldar hate each other in fluff? The whole allies system is quite lame, except in a few cases (Such as Chaos marines being able to create a true lost and the damned codex)
> 
> All I see is broken combo's in the future.
> 
> That being said, some cool combo's are creating a tau auxiliary army, or adding in an inquisitor to create a death watch army. There are a fair number of fluff armies to be made, which I think is the intent, but I am afraid most people are just going to do it to power play, which is sad. The only "Alliance" I plan on doing is maybe to add in a hydra to my Death Korps army, since they have no AA in the Forge World pdf (Which technically has no allies, but it's fluffy so none of my group will have an issue)


Yep, you said it. Not very much a fan of this whole system. It will cater to powergaming and for the most part doesn't really seem to coincide with fluff at all. Seems like a $ thing, getting you to buy extra codexes, perhaps? Either way, not a fan.


----------



## sleepcascade (Feb 4, 2011)

CattleBruiser said:


> I'm going to be adding Grey knights to the orks i have, and maybe to the tau too. Will people think it's cheese? probably. Is it fluffy? hell no, except maybe i could claim since no tau has ever fallen to chaos....... But grey knight terminators look fricking amazing, and since 5 termies with a psycannon costs more than 30 boyz with a nob, PK and BP i don't see it as cheese.


See this is the kind of thing that will make me irate. Whatever happened to playing your army, not its just finding the sickest units, not in your army, but in the ENTIRE GAME and putting them in one list. Ah god.....


----------



## Voss (Jun 27, 2012)

The obvious go to allies seem to be the Guard and Daemons. Guard support for any other imperial force (or the other way around) doesn't seem like a big deal, and in-universe, makes a lot of sense. They also have a background place as Tau auxiliaries or traitors with either daemon or chaos marine support.

Daemons fit right in a guard force for much the same reason, and anyone who objects to daemons in a CSM force has obviously missed every chaos army list ever published since Slaves to Darkness.


Personally, though, I'm looking at them as background additions to forces rather than trying to cheese it out. Even stuff other people might object to like the DE/Eldar alliance can make sense (and have plenty of conversion opportunities). Hiring some Path of the Outcast (outsider?) rangers as scouts in realspace, performing bizarre experiments on soulstone contructs, and even some haemonculi creating some horrible biomechanical monstrosity in a lab that 'counts as' an Avatar (perhaps an Archon demanded a haemonculi cabal give him the power of a god)... it seems more like fun conversion and gaming opportunities than simply bearding out.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

If the rules for Desperate Allies aren't too crippling I'll probably dig up some funds for Dark Eldar. I've always loved them, and the playstyle will be enjoyable different to CSM.

Midnight


----------



## washout77 (May 26, 2012)

This will allow me to finally make my Imperial Guard unit with Space Marine commanders a reality (I came up with this fluff for it, I liked the way it turned out)....so I can see it


----------



## Yllib Enaz (Jul 15, 2010)

My tyranids would like a few railguns


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

Yllib Enaz said:


> My tyranids would like a few railguns


Hmm, interesting thought.

However, guess it will be 'Nids with more 'Nids. I thought that Necrons might go with 'Nids, but alas that's not on the list. Ho hum. Guess facing "allied" armies allows for two flavours of bio-matter.:grin:


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

When I started doing Guard for my Sisters army, it was on a theme and all to look pretty. The colours match, the iconography matched, they were from the planet the Order recruited from.

Now they can all be one big happy family again. I'm not even contemplating any other allies for them.

I do however have (again from years ago) a Ker-ys (I think that was it) converted Slaanesh chaos army. Being able to actually use eldar models (corrupted of course) in it might be a laugh...


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

tanks tanks tanks, ive always thought my BA army could use a squad or 2 of lemun russ' LOL

and as for the vendetta, that thing never fails to impress, little over 100 points and it squishes super heavies while keeping objectives mine 

I know it will be broken and is broken but 3 lemun russ' in a squad is a bit too much imho specially with what amounts to structure points


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I just realised the perfect ally for friendly games....

Death Korps of Krieg Armoured Fist Regiments from the Siege of Vraks. Hello scoring Leman Russ squadrons! :yahoo:


----------



## TEich_01 (Jun 26, 2012)

If you're going with fluff reasons, Eldar should be able to ally with almost any other army. From what I've read, if it holds any future benefit for them, the Farseers would get involved and take sides with pretty much anyone, such as Orks.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I will only use allies where it is necessary for fluff reasons, like in our campaign. Where we have dark mechanicus(gk), chaos demons, chaos marines and traitor guard all on the one campaign side.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Recreating my old demonhunter army by fusing my grey knights with the guardsmen I still still have from the early 2000s


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

TEich, i think eldar can ally with almost anyone, save maybe slaanesh followers. Just they are grudging allies instead of battle brothers.

I might be wrong though, correct me if i am.


----------



## Purge the Heretic (Jul 9, 2009)

Those railing against the Cheesy new ally rules need a reminder.

GW's design philosophy is that this is not a "competitive" game. This is a have fun over a pint of beer with your buddies game.

The "Cinematic" concept, and the rule of cool, random terrain, and "advanced" terrain rules are all about what is cool, or what fits a story or narrative.

The blokes on the design team tend to favor narrative gameplay, the rules are simply there to enable the story to unfold.

Jokes and conversation, or describing the action as your Dreadnaught Ragnar the Ironsided uses his assault cannon to lay waste to the nearby fuel depot consuming a unit of treacherous guardsman in the process is more important than any sort of tournament or competitive balance.


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

I play orks mainly, and I use a kan wall, so I'm wondering what allies would be good, there are two that I like, cause allies is not for powerplay to me, but for fun:

1: CSM, I always liked csm, so maybe adding some of them would be cool. I also like the new psychic powers, so maybe a sorcerer, the problem is I hate transports, I'll never use a rhino, never! So that might be a problem as footslogging behind the kans will hinder sorc los, so that might be a problem.

2: Necrons, another one I like, and seeing as my army is lead by meks, this wouldn't be an unlikely alliance, the meks like all the nice technology and the necrons just use the orks to further their own goals, and the solar flare sounds nice too for my footsloggas.

I will have to see, one thing is for sure, no IG or Eldar, as I hate their looks, so friggin ugly, blegh.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Guardsmen. I really like the idea of the worn-down, decimated Guard platoon holding out against all odds, defiantly making their last stand against the enemies of humanity-- only for the Space Marines to arrive, and rally the troops, and lead a glorious counter-charge. 

I own the better part of a Chapter of Space Marines. To the point where I can honestly say I could take or leave the Allies mechanic-- I'm too busy playing Chapter Master to care. But for the occasional fun change, bailing out that broken and beaten platoon of Guardsmen appeals to me. And I've always liked the Cadian models. I've got maybe 60 Guardsmen sitting around... I might use this as an excuse to actually get them painted up and ready to play. 

I also feel like I have much more of an incentive to work on bastions and whatnot now. Some fortifications that are themed to my Space Marines could be a lot of fun, and bringing an army with a techmarine, some aegis lines, and a couple Devastator Squads has a lot of potential in my mind, both from a thematic standpoint and a gaming standpoint.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

the-graven said:


> I will have to see, one thing is for sure, no IG or Eldar, as I hate their looks, so friggin ugly, blegh.


I too hate the Imperial Guard models. Which is why all of mine are Necromunda Escher figures. 

That's the great thing about Guard. You can use *any* human model, or near-human model to represent them. I believe the rulebook has an 'abhuman' beastman in cadian armour in it...


----------



## OMNOMNOMIVORE (May 31, 2012)

well, as I see it, GK are going to become one of the most commonly allied with armies ever. why?

1. possible reduction of power weps to ap3, making terminators fantastic troops.

2. abundance of psykers (for armies like BT which have-oh, none)

3. ability to make many non-troop choices troops, making alliances easier (most notably draigo/paladins and coteaz/warbands).

4. more deny the witch goodness due to #2

as for myself, I plan on bringing coteaz and a warband with 5 imp. psykers, 2 jokaero and who knows what else.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

An IG/Tau Gure'vessa army would be quite a lot of fun to model and build...just imagine stormtroopers using tau bodies and legs (feet chopped and replaced with boots of course) armed with hellguns made by mating up parts of lasguns and pulse carbines, sentinels using some battlesuit parts (A cut-down broadside railgun would make a nice stand-in for a lascannon)

Power-wise? There's not much way it;d happen in fluff, but I've had fun pairing my orks up with a friend's blood angels in team matches. Doing that solo would be fun. Assaulty as shit.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

OMNOMNOMIVORE said:


> well, as I see it, GK are going to become one of the most commonly allied with armies ever. why?
> 
> 1. possible reduction of power weps to ap3, making terminators fantastic troops.
> 
> ...


Of course, you're assuming a special character can be an allied choice. I've seen at least two rumours saying vanilla HQs only in the allied detachment, which makes sense from a balance PoV...


----------



## pantat (May 15, 2011)

SilverTabby said:


> Of course, you're assuming a special character can be an allied choice. I've seen at least two rumours saying vanilla HQs only in the allied detachment, which makes sense from a balance PoV...


As far as i can see from reading the book it says nothing about not taking any special characters in allied FOC. Just says 'one HQ' and later in special charcaters section it says theyvare unique so can only take one of each (obvious). 

However, it does say you can double the allied FOC for 'larger games'. And i'm guessing that's at 2k plus because thats when they say you can double the standard FOC


----------



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

Im thinking IG/BA or IG/SM for me. 

Though it Vulkan He'stan rule works for my IG for allies, then i will be a very happy man as i bring with me a few squads of melta vets and some hellhounds/devil dogs. That or Vulkan bringing some BA assualt troops weilding handflamers/inferno pistols would make for a fun ride.


----------



## tabbytomo (Aug 12, 2008)

Can't wait to get a 'proper' Chaos-Daemon army up and running, thousand sons + their respective God's Daemons wreaking havoc  However I must voice my lack of enthusiasm and support for how open the allies rules are, I'm sorry but for me many of the potential alliances just aren't fluff feasible.


----------



## forgefather (Apr 27, 2012)

For my own amusement I was considering using khorne berzerkers with my flesh terroers as the descend into chaos through their black rage lol again my own amusement but I could see it happening in fluff.


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

Guardies.
Simple really, ive got SM, GK and Tau so they fit nicely into all three. As some one has already said, Tau guard present some nice conversion opportunities so im quite looking forward to that.
As for allies as a whole tho, I like the idea, but as people play more and more I can see this getting out of hand very quickly as people come up with some SICK combinations.
That being said, most of us have probably witnesses some daft combos in Apocalypse anyway so this is just a smaller scale of that. Anyway, good or bad, only time will tell!


----------



## LordStubert (Mar 21, 2011)

As an ork player, I probably won't ally with anything.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh dear, my stupendously huge SM army will be adding some IG to the mix,
I have no idea how useful sentinels are but i'll be adding some of those with troops and maybe a leman russ or two (or three)


----------



## OMNOMNOMIVORE (May 31, 2012)

SilverTabby said:


> Of course, you're assuming a special character can be an allied choice. I've seen at least two rumours saying vanilla HQs only in the allied detachment, which makes sense from a balance PoV...


point taken, however the new ruleset seems to lean more towards the fluff mechanics of the game rather than the balance of it. fluff-wise, it makes perfect sense for any inqisitor, including the special characters to be accompanying any imperial force.


----------



## jayromandell (Jan 4, 2011)

Man this is one I have been tossing around. I started 40k, wow, back in the late 80's with rouge trader and have been on and off since then, now that my son is 15 alot more on. Anyhow, my two favorite SM chapters have been BA and SW back when they where just names. Now I can mash them together. Without seeing a full shot of page 112, I cant really say. IF you can take a special char then its BA with Logan and some WG, and if points allow on a bigger game some thunder wolves cav. If this not the case then Ill go SW with BA. With this route given the randomness of psychic powers I might do a chap in TDA to hook up with Logan and his killers. The other BA units would be a RAS 5 man melta/Lasplas, Furioso with blender fists, and a Stormraven.

The changes to power weapons and AP mean I would love to play more TDA troops. I am not sure what "shredding" is for lighting claws (prob reroll wounds). So its hard to say without knowing all the nuances as far as load out. The same changes and now the charge rules change mean that I might be able to stomach putting my Sang Guard out there again, but only if two handed weapons lower the AP pen by one or something AP3 just isnt going to cut it....no pun intended.

That all being said, I'll do a SW/BA mash up somehow, still bitter about no Stormtalon for BA...


----------



## OMNOMNOMIVORE (May 31, 2012)

jayromandell said:


> The changes to power weapons and AP mean I would love to play more TDA troops. I am not sure what "shredding" is for lighting claws (prob reroll wounds). So its hard to say without knowing all the nuances as far as load out. The same changes and now the charge rules change mean that I might be able to stomach putting my Sang Guard out there again, but only if two handed weapons lower the AP pen by one or something AP3 just isnt going to cut it....no pun intended.
> 
> That all being said, I'll do a SW/BA mash up somehow, still bitter about no Stormtalon for BA...


well, if some ap change would be possible (from master craft or two handed), that might actually make SGs useful for once.

dont feel bad about the stormtalon, we have the stormchicken, and thats all you need.


----------



## jayromandell (Jan 4, 2011)

Just have to get a second stormchicken.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Initially I thought it would be cool to Ally my Daemons with Dark Eldar to recreate the fluff story of how an Archon attempted to overthrow Vect by making a pact with Tzeentch.

But you know:

*The more I think about it, does anyone else think that whilst Allies sound cool on paper, that people are just going to ruin the sh*t out of them my min/maxing as much as possible?

"Ohhh look at my Blood Angels and Grey Knights", "Ohhh look at my Imperial Guard teaming up with Tau" or whatever gives the biggest advantage?

I'm just wondering is 6th going to be the death of 'singular' codex armies?

Maybe I'm being an old scrooge and it will be awesome, but after initially being really enthusiastic, I have decided to cool my jets until we see the kind of broken overpowered BS people try and come up with.

Just remember (as far as I know) none of these codices where designed with Allies purposely in mind, so I think it might just knock balance way off.

Example marginal army (Daemons) plus marginal army (Chaos Marines) doesnt equal top tier army (Grey Knights) plus another top tier army (Blood Angels). That's all I'm saying.
*


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I think it will be bad for a month or two then it will settle down. If it was just 'oh I can pick whatever from another codex' then I think it would be what your worried about. Having to buy an HQ and Troop to access anything else is going to detract from all the power gamers 'cut excess points for the most math driven power' approach. I also think that with the way shooting and combat now work that it will be hard to build super lists that roll things over now. 

Everyone is going on and on about how wonderful termies are gonna be but I see a simple fix to this is use your own transports or terrain to block LoS parts of the termie unit. If you focus fire onto 1 or 2 of them at a time then they are gonna have to make ungodly amounts of saves from shooting, especially with the new rapid fire max range rules.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

If I were going to use allies with my marines, I would only ever use IG, some sisters or a daemon hunter inquisitor with some buddies. I am leaning more toward a group of sisters with some form of leader, not sure, but I might just wait till sisters get new models for that.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

They need to release the SoB in plastic and resin, my daughter would go nuts if she could run SoB with the GK we are building for her.

Edit: Also seriously considering doing Guant's Ghosts themed IG to go with my SW just cause the idea appeals to me.


----------



## OMNOMNOMIVORE (May 31, 2012)

D-A-C said:


> I'm just wondering is 6th going to be the death of 'singular' codex armies?
> 
> 
> [/B]


maybe. only time will tell.

the main reason i plan on using allies is for fun. after all, whats more fun than having monkeys and psykers blowing shit up from inside a chimera while a guy with a hammer controlling robots shoots plasma cannons at flying shiny objects, and some golden armoured vampire leads you to victory?


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

D-A-C said:


> Just remember (as far as I know) none of these codices where designed with Allies purposely in mind, so I think it might just knock balance way off.
> 
> [/B]


The Witch Hunters Codex was written specifically with both Imperial Guard and Space Marine allies as a factor. The Sisters WDDex doesn't deviate far enough from the WH codex to negate this. Therefore the most balanced intentional list when allied up, is Sisters :wink:

My primary armies are Sisters (designed for Allies), and Tyranids (can't ally anyway). My secondary armies are Chaos and Daemons, which are tiny and purely for fun (not that my primaries aren't just for fun, but with those if I chose to go to a *shudder* Tourney, I -could- do well). I play other people who play just for fun. These new rules bother me not one bit, and will do nothing but make the game more fun. 

If I come across dicks who abuse them, I simply won't play them. *shrug*


----------



## jayromandell (Jan 4, 2011)

For me, its about having cool looking armies. I dont think it will be imbal. You have to sink some real points in to get to some meat of a codex anyhow. Sure there will be some magical combo that makes people cry but if thats what its about for you, winning at all costs, you have already lost.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

jayromandell said:


> For me, its about having cool looking armies. I dont think it will be imbal. You have to sink some real points in to get to some meat of a codex anyhow. Sure there will be some magical combo that makes people cry but if thats what its about for you, winning at all costs, you have already lost.


I think you are entirely right!


----------

